# PH Test Kit...



## stonedwoodsman (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi Group,

     Could I use a PH Test Kit (from HTH) for a Pool, to measure the PH of the soil?

I'm 'between jobs' at the moment, so whatever I Don't need to buy, works for me.

Also, is it ok to mix peat moss into my soil to 'loosen' it up, and create more drainage, etc?
  -Hey- for Legal plants, roses, bushes, etc, couldn't I use Peat Moss as a Mulch?  
Would there be any negatives to using Peat Moss as Mulch?

  I've been reading & reading but really can't find the correct answer...
What exactly is Epsom Salt used for when adding it to soil???
- Could I use some for my containers filled with soil, for Weed?
How much should I add per 3 - 5 gallon pot?

Thankx!

StonedWoodsman   :icon_smile:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 21, 2013)

stonedwoodsman said:
			
		

> Hi Group,
> 
> Could I use a PH Test Kit (from HTH) for a Pool, to measure the PH of the soil?
> 
> ...



Personally, I don't believe that the strips do a good enough job for gardening.

While peat moss is used as a soil conditioner, it increases the soil's ability to hold water--not improve drainage.  Also, peat moss is highly acidic, and using  it as a mulch around non-acid loving plants could greatly stress them.   And it doesnt convey much (or any) actual _nutrition_ to plants, the way other organic mulches do.  It is also a non renewable resource.

Epson salts adds magnesium  I recommend you check out the organic section for some organic soil recipes.  Different things break down at different speeds and provide different nutrients.  Going with a tried and true recipe could save you a lot of work and problems down the line.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 22, 2013)

ahh what the point, THG got ya first and she knows what she's talkin about.

Just do what she says...it's for the best. :giggle:

:bolt:

p.s. A ph meter would be exponentially more helpful then aquarium strips, def more accurate with a .1 margin of error vs. a .5 margin off error with test strips.


----------



## stonedwoodsman (Apr 22, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Personally, I don't believe that the strips do a good enough job for gardening.
> 
> While peat moss is used as a soil conditioner, it increases the soil's ability to hold water--not improve drainage. Also, peat moss is highly acidic, and using it as a mulch around non-acid loving plants could greatly stress them. And it doesn'tt convey much (or any) actual _nutrition_ to plants, the way other organic mulches do. It is also a non renewable resource.
> 
> Epson salts adds magnesium I recommend you check out the organic section for some organic soil recipes. Different things break down at different speeds and provide different nutrients. Going with a tried and true recipe could save you a lot of work and problems down the line.


 
********************4**2**0******************************

-Hemp Goddess,   Thankx for the information.
  I will check out the Organic section for 'soil-recipes', and want to get busy mixing & blending potting soil this week.
  I'm gonna need LOTS for all the pots/containers that I'll be needing....
(I've gotta keep my co$ts down, as I am 'between jobs' at the moment, that's why I was considering using peat moss with my soil mix....).

Thankx for the info!

StonedWoodsman   :icon_smile:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 22, 2013)

If you are blending your own soil, you need to let it _cook_ for 30 days before using. Otherwise you will burn your plants up.


----------

